# Cruising Long Island Sound



## bbyrnes (Apr 2, 2004)

In July, my wife and I intend to spend about 10 days cruising from Haverstraw NY on the Hudson River to the Long Island Sound and back. Our ultimate destination is going to be Mystic, CT. We will be cruising with 2 small children, ages 4 & 6. This will be our first "extended" cruise.

Any suggestions concerning good places to stop and explore in the Sound? Any places that are particularly child friendly? Any places to avoid. 

Our intial plan is to travel from Haverstraw to Liberty Landing in NY Harbor on the first day. On the second day, we intend to transit Hell''s Gate and get into the Sound. We are thinking of stopping at City Island or Port Washington that afternoon. From there, we have no specific destinations other than Mystic, but figure it will take about 3 days of 5 hour sails to reach Mystic depending on where we stop each night. 

Thanks.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Port Washington is a good spot to pull in after Hell Gate, though it can be a busy place. Northport is a bit further, but very pretty and well-protected. Northport YC is quite friendly for visiting yachts when we''ve been there, and is a pleasant walk to a small town with shops/stores/restaurants/galleries/ ice cream, etc. Huntington is a long way down a rather narrow channel lined with powerboats. We got eaten by bugs there as well.

clogged with ow


----------



## cat30 (Jan 18, 2002)

We sail from Stony Point, Ny around the corner from you- a long day gets us to new rochelle but of course it depends on the tides. next night we like milford then westbrook then mystic. the seaport is a great place to stay- it pays to become a member and get a discount at the dock. we like a couple days in newport before heading to block island. we comfortably make the trip in 2 weeks allowing for a few days of bad weather.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For a trip like that, you really owe it to yourself to pick up the Embassy Guide to Long Island Sound. There are plenty of good tips on shore-side facilities and things to do with the kids.

Meanwhile, if you find yourself short on daylight as you come out of the East River, pick up a guest mooring at Stuyvesant Yacht Club on the western shore of City Island (40 50''42"N, 73 47''28"W). Everything on City Island is within walking distance or you can use our showers, bar & restaurant. Hail the launch on Channel 72.

Have a great trip, wherever you end up.


----------



## Bruce Byrnes (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks. I do have the Embassy Cruising Guide and the New England Guide. I was just interested in other people''s experience, especially with children.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Would also suggest Port Jefferson, NY. It offers two nice options. The first is a generally quiet, calm anchorage with good holding (sand) in a large bay off to the right as you enter the harbor (There may be other boats, but there''s lots of room.) The second is taking a mooring or anchoring further in, on the left side of the harbor close to town. Launch service from the Setauket Yacht Club or the commercial service deposit you about a five-minute walk from a wide array of shops and restaurants. There is a puppy store that you may want to avoid unless you want to bring one home with you (on a boat??) Also beware of the ferry wake. It comes in pretty fast and tosses our 36 footer around a bit. Going East, Port Jeff is about the last place on the LI shore deep enough to get into before Plum Gut, since Mt. Sinai is a lot shallower. Have fun & don''t rush!


----------



## devildad (Oct 19, 2001)

I suggest Port Washington after coming out the East River. There are free morings, just call the harbor master also good room to anchor if you choose. We have been in Oyster Bay and most of the stops along the Conn shore, not a bad spot anywhere. I am not a big fan of Port Jeff, the power plant kinda spoils the spot. We are from the Chesapeake and have sailed up your way the past two summers going to Nantucket. There are great stops a half day away from everything.


----------



## bbyrnes (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Here is the working draft plan as it is evolved at the moment.

Day 1- Haverstraw to Liberty Landing
Day 2 - Liberty Landing to either Port Wash or Glen Cove 
Day 3 - PW/GC to Northport
Day 4 - Northport to Port Jeff
Day 5 - Port Jeff to Blackrock (Capt''s Cove Searport??) (take kids to a Bridgeport Bluefish game)
Day 6 - Blackrock to Norwalk (visit aquarium)Day 7 - Norwalk to Stamford
Day 8 - Stamford to City Island
Day 9 - CI to Liberty Landing
Day 10 - return to homeport of Haverstraw

The goal is to limit sailing to only a few hours each day so I don''t wear out my children (4 & 6 yrs old) on any single day. So i have kept the hops short. 

Any additional suggestions about where to stay or stop. 

Stuyvesant at City Island and Northport sound great. Anchoring at PJ also sound pretty appealing.

Does anyone have any experience with Brewer? They seem to have well-equipped facilities (ie, pool for the kids) at Port Wash, Glen Cove and Stamford.

Thanks.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you''re planning to hit Black Rock, the Black Rock Yacht Club has a pool (and tennis courts) that might be entertaining. Their restaurant is respectable as well. It''s a short walk (10-12 min along tree-lined streets) to the main drag, with shops, delis, restaurants, and two 9-screen movie houses. Captains Cove offers MUCH better weather protection and has slips instead of moorings. The "Clam Shack"? there is mostly fried stuff. The Cove often has bands at the upstairs bar on weekends. There are a few shops along their docks, but to get anywhere else (if you want to) would require a taxi. Both places are very friendly. The weather may be the determining factor for you.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I wud consider getting a little more creative with your plan. Personally, I would hump it, with or without your kids, to get out of the western sound where, in the summer, the winds can be quite light. If you are willing to extend your range, Newport is a great destination as is Block Island and even Shelter Island. Maybe consider an early morning start or an overnight to keep the kids happy. Brewer Marinas are typically excellent in terms of being kid-friendly and amenitities. I have kept my boat at Pilot''s Point in the Past.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I second Port Jeff as a very kid friendly place. There is a very nice playground that will allow your kids to run around and burn off some energy. There are also good restaurants to eat at, and places to buy supplies.

Enjoy your trip!

Barry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been to most ports already mentioned, and for the most part all are fine. I did a very similar cruise a few years ago with a 9 yr old on a small boat (23''), actually stayed 2 nights at Mystic for 7/4, but continued on to Block Is. on that trip. One thing I would suggest that I havent seen posted here is deff keep your options open. Personally, I would not formulate a tight day by day plan. I''m sure you have reservations for Mystic and gotta get there for that, but otherwise I would leave options open. Weather can change everything and you may like a certain place and decide to stay longer. Be aware that the LI side of the sound runs out of ports to get too once you get so far East, you''ll need to be on the Con side, that''s not so obvious, so take a close look at that. Most of the YC''s have pools ects for kids, that is shown in the guide book, and any of those places are very nice to spend a day, eat, and get a real shower


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

this is a test


----------



## captchase (Mar 30, 2000)

If you want to stay in Port Washington the town has moorings that you can use for free for 2 days on a first come first served basis. Call Port Washington Water Taxi on Channel 9 for allocation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greenport, If you have the time and good charts definitely go to Greenport. It is inside the fluke of the whale. Watch your tidal currents on the sound they are accountable for the difference of traveling at 10 knots or 1.5 knots over land. Also be aware of Plum Gut (the pass betweem Plum Island and Long Island) it can get mighty rough ou there. Local say to stay close to Plum. The town of Greenport is very picturesque and has marine stores and good restaurants. We did Mystic to Montauk and Sag harbor to Greenport. Sag Harbor was nice but to ritzy for us. From Greenport to Port Jefferson approximately 80 NM we did it in 12 hours with a rising tide. As we were getting there the tide turned and we we did the final couple of miles motor sailing at two knots. Mystic is definitely the crown Jewel for its facilities in the Museum. The bridge schedule must be followed to get in or out and reservations are a must. sail on.


----------

